# My TB-500 experience



## pirovoliko (Jan 17, 2013)

With recurring tendonitis issues in my right forearm (near elbow), and after alot of research, I thought I would give TB-500 a try together with some proper rest.  

I decided to run 10 mg loading dose in week 1 and 5mg/week weeks 2 through 6.  Today marks week 5 pin.  I pin sub q near abdomen.  I also plan on running 5 mg/month as a maintenance dose.  

So far, I am very happy with the results.  i used to dread biceps day.  After resting my forearms for  three weeks (light biceps workouts and no hammer curls) while pinning the tb-500 simultaneously, I started feeling better after week 3.  The general feeling of wellness in the area continued and improved alot over week 4 and 5 and I stepped up my workouts accordingly.  After each workout, my forearm felt better than it ever did after resting it.  The pain was no longer a continuing thing.  I wont say it was gone, but it definitely no longer hurt to the point I couldnt lift or it was a nagging pain that persisted.  And the pain subsided both during and after the workouts.  

I plan on finishing the 6 weeks and continuing a maintenance dose as described above while slowly stepping up workouts.  On another note, I am also taking GH, but have been for quite a while before beginning tb-500 and I didnt see much relief, so I am hesitant to contribute the success to GH over tb-500.  Im also now adding glucosamine/chondroitin and MSM in hopes of added releif.  Will follow up next week and next month after maintenance.


----------



## ken Sass (Jan 17, 2013)

pirovoliko said:


> With recurring tendonitis issues in my right forearm (near elbow), and after alot of research, I thought I would give TB-500 a try together with some proper rest.
> 
> I decided to run 10 mg loading dose in week 1 and 5mg/week weeks 2 through 6.  Today marks week 5 pin.  I pin sub q near abdomen.  I also plan on running 5 mg/month as a maintenance dose.
> 
> ...


did you notice any strength or size gains you think are linked to tb-500?


----------



## pirovoliko (Jan 17, 2013)

Ken, I'm not saying there arent any, but I cant attribute them to TB-500 directly.  My endurance was seemingly up though.  Thanks for bringing it up.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 17, 2013)

good to see your getting solid results.


----------



## pirovoliko (Jan 22, 2013)

Week 6 pin this morning.  At this moment, improvement continues...much much quicker recovery and almost no lasting effects from Sundays stepped up arm workout which went fine and without any pain or need to stop.  Going to step it up again this week and begin maintenance doses so I will be ordering more.


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for logging this. Im very curious how this works once dosage dropped and after stopped. Are you going to keep updating?


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 22, 2013)

I would just about give anything to be able to get rid of this damn tennis elbow in BOTH arms.... back and biceps day is sheer hell.

Very interested in trying this...... thanks for the excellent post.

Respect,
Vette


----------



## PFM (Jan 22, 2013)

Good Thread, Gawd knows there are enough of us in chronic pain, not just the Old Bastards. 

I wonder how synergistic TB-500 is with Test and other compounds HGH included.


----------



## pirovoliko (Jan 22, 2013)

Jimmyinkedup said:


> Thanks for logging this. Im very curious how this works once dosage dropped and after stopped. Are you going to keep updating?



I do plan on continuing logging the monthly maintenance dose and see what happense.  Very curious as well...thanks for interest..


----------



## pirovoliko (Jan 22, 2013)

PFM said:


> Good Thread, Gawd knows there are enough of us in chronic pain, not just the Old Bastards.
> 
> I wonder how synergistic TB-500 is with Test and other compounds HGH included.



Good questions PFM...running rips at moment, but was running them well before began TB-500 and saw little relief.  Cant speak as to test.  But will put off MSM for another month at least to avoid adding something else to the mix and screwing with sole tb-500 results.


----------



## Popeye (Jan 22, 2013)

I've been interested in TB-500 also...I'll be following along....good stuff piro


----------



## pirovoliko (Jan 22, 2013)

Popeye said:


> I've been interested in TB-500 also...I'll be following along....good stuff piro



Looking amazing Popeye....


----------



## PFM (Jan 22, 2013)

pirovoliko said:


> Good questions PFM...running rips at moment, but was running them well before began TB-500 and saw little relief.  Cant speak as to test.  But will put off MSM for another month at least to avoid adding something else to the mix and screwing with sole tb-500 results.



I'll never know what anything does solo, I don't plan to ever come off TRT/HRT.


----------



## ken Sass (Jan 22, 2013)

63Vette said:


> I would just about give anything to be able to get rid of this damn tennis elbow in BOTH arms.... back and biceps day is sheer hell.
> 
> Very interested in trying this...... thanks for the excellent post.
> 
> ...


ya my elbows really are holding me back on curls


----------



## Popeye (Jan 22, 2013)

PFM said:


> Good Thread, Gawd knows there are enough of us in chronic pain, not just the Old Bastards.
> 
> *I wonder how synergistic TB-500 is with Test and other compounds* HGH included.



Interesting question...intrigued even more now.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 23, 2013)

My girlfriend will be trying this for hip bursitis


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Jan 31, 2013)

Bump for an update.


----------



## pirovoliko (Jan 31, 2013)

Didfinal weekly pin yesterday.  Moving on to monthly 5 mg maintenance dose but thinking of possibly pinning in 2 weeks if there is pain in between.  At the moment, my elbow/forearm feels better than it has in a long time.  I dont feel pain during workouts unless Im really moving weight and even then it doesnt persist.  Recovery is far improved and look forward to arm workouts..  Have to say very pleased with my results....


----------



## pirovoliko (Jan 31, 2013)

will post again in 2 weeks


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Jan 31, 2013)

pirovoliko said:


> Didfinal weekly pin yesterday.  Moving on to monthly 5 mg maintenance dose but thinking of possibly pinning in 2 weeks if there is pain in between.  At the moment, my elbow/forearm feels better than it has in a long time.  I dont feel pain during workouts unless Im really moving weight and even then it doesnt persist.  Recovery is far improved and look forward to arm workouts..  Have to say very pleased with my results....



Damn that was quick bro! Hope I did sound to pushy just curious how it was coming along. Ill be checking back. Great update. Glad the TB is really helping you out.


----------



## Times Roman (Feb 5, 2013)

I run doses about half of what you are running, with similar results.

I've NEVER heard of anyone saying strength increases is one of the sides.  the marketing info mentions it, but I think it is Bullshit.  I think really all you can expect from the TB is healing, which is good enough for me.


----------



## Supra (May 12, 2013)

PFM said:


> Good Thread, Gawd knows there are enough of us in chronic pain, not just the Old Bastards.
> 
> I wonder how synergistic TB-500 is with Test and other compounds HGH included.



Im wondering the same thing, Im going to look into this and see what I come up without, sounds like a winning combo.


----------



## SAD (Jul 6, 2013)

Any updates on this, Piro?


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jul 6, 2013)

SAD said:


> Any updates on this, Piro?



I wonder if all that wonderful serostim helped some?


----------

